# You can now buy 2018 NEW Tiguan



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Can't believe they arrived this quickly. Wasn't expecting them until end of July. My local dealer has a white one SEL 4Motion for 34K. Now have to figure out if we want the new Tiguan or the Atlas.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

The local crap dealer closest to me is listing theirs at $1750-$2000 off depending on trim level right off the bat, so not too bad.


----------



## zvwggtip09 (Oct 14, 2014)

They have to sell these at a discount as they're more expensive than comparably equipped CRVs and RAV4s which VW is clearly targeting based on the capabilities they're marketing the car with.

I really like them when I first saw them at the NYIAS... then when I was vacationing in Colorado, VW was doing a media event for the car and I accidentally came across several YouTube reviewers at the Red Rocks Auditorium. Then at Waterfest over the weekend.

This car will be a really good daily with a Stg1 tune. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

zvwggtip09 said:


> They have to sell these at a discount as they're more expensive than comparably equipped CRVs and RAV4s which VW is clearly targeting based on the capabilities they're marketing the car with.
> 
> I really like them when I first saw them at the NYIAS... then when I was vacationing in Colorado, VW was doing a media event for the car and I accidentally came across several YouTube reviewers at the Red Rocks Auditorium. Then at Waterfest over the weekend.
> 
> ...


They dont have to sell them at a discount to compete unfortunately some dealers only know how to sell cars by giving them away! If you do a real comparison between the features and cost of the new Tiguan vs Rav4 and CR-V(also keep in mind those are 2017 models not 2018 so they should already be cheaper) the new Tiguan is VERY competitive and in many areas is a better car especially when it comes to ride, handling, performance, as well as fit and finish. I also have a Toyota store and I sell Toyotas as well so I am very familiar with the Rav4(we also have a Honda store and I know them well also) which is definitely a nice vehicle however much like the CR-V the fit and finish is not great the electronics are outdated and the drive-train is blahh.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They dont have to sell them at a discount to compete unfortunately some dealers only know how to sell cars by giving them away! If you do a real comparison between the features and cost of the new Tiguan vs Rav4 and CR-V(also keep in mind those are 2017 models not 2018 so they should already be cheaper) the new Tiguan is VERY competitive and in many areas is a better car especially when it comes to ride, handling, performance, as well as fit and finish. I also have a Toyota store and I sell Toyotas as well so I am very familiar with the Rav4(we also have a Honda store and I know them well also) which is definitely a nice vehicle however much like the CR-V the fit and finish is not great the electronics are outdated and the drive-train is blahh.


This is all well and good but they DO have to sell them with discounts. People won't buy them, they wouldn't pay $40k for a 2014/2015 R-line (though I would've) just like they won't pay $38k for a '17 SEL or $41k for an '18 SEL Premium R-line.

Are the cars worth it? I think so, but reality indicates people aren't willing to pay the asking prices, more often than not. Particularly as Audis become within reach at the upper end of the price range.


----------



## zvwggtip09 (Oct 14, 2014)

Exactly my point. The market VW targeted with the Tiggy, it's against the likes of CRV and RAV4. That market is more price sensitive and utilitarian than premium.

Premium is definitely worth it but that's not the way the targeted market thinks. And VW is after the numbers and they won't get it unless they have to discount them heavily.

We bought a previous Tiggy last year at more than 6k in rebates and discounts and I didn't even asked hard for it. I'm afraid it'll be the same with this car. It won't be as heavy as the 6k I got at the beginning of the car's model year but it'll get there at some point.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, surprised they are out there. Here up in the frozen north (Ontario) I got told August September just a couple of days ago. Wonder when they'll really make it here?


----------



## subfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

richyrich999 said:


> Wow, surprised they are out there. Here up in the frozen north (Ontario) I got told August September just a couple of days ago. Wonder when they'll really make it here?


Well, if it's any comfort, it seems like most dealers have absolutely no idea what they're talking about. Here in Southern California, there are a few 2018s that are not just en route but actually on the lot, but I had a dealer as recently as yesterday swear up and down that there's absolutely no way any US dealer is going to get any vehicles before September at the absolute earliest.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

subfarm said:


> Well, if it's any comfort, it seems like most dealers have absolutely no idea what they're talking about. Here in Southern California, there are a few 2018s that are not just en route but actually on the lot, but I had a dealer as recently as yesterday swear up and down that there's absolutely no way any US dealer is going to get any vehicles before September at the absolute earliest.


I've seen many US dealers advertising 2018 2.0T Sport, Comfortline and Trendline models on their websites...looks like more confusion there.


----------



## zvwggtip09 (Oct 14, 2014)

It sounds like confusion but it's not. VW decided they'll still sell the previous body Tiggy alongside the MQB one at least for the 2018MY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> I've seen many US dealers advertising 2018 2.0T Sport, Comfortline and Trendline models on their websites...looks like more confusion there.


450 on cars.com, plenty with real photos so I guess yes, they are definitely out there!


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Saw one of these in front of me the other day. WAY better looking than in photos. Shame that the SWB version is not (will not?) be for sale here. My minute-long examination suggests that the smaller one would be the perfect size.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

richyrich999 said:


> 450 on cars.com, plenty with real photos so I guess yes, they are definitely out there!


Yes, a few are already on dealer lots. Here's one in stock in Syracuse:
http://www.romanovw.com/new/Volkswagen/2018-Volkswagen-Tiguan+-54dae53b0a0e0a6b137305212038c321.htm


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Starting to show up in the Seattle area.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

KurtK said:


> Yes, a few are already on dealer lots. Here's one in stock in Syracuse:
> http://www.romanovw.com/new/Volkswagen/2018-Volkswagen-Tiguan+-54dae53b0a0e0a6b137305212038c321.htm


I test drove that very car the other night. They said they were getting more but weren't exactly sure how many or when.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

greggmischenko said:


> I test drove that very car the other night. They said they were getting more but weren't exactly sure how many or when.


What did you think of it?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

KurtK said:


> What did you think of it?


(if you are interested, there are several forum user impressions in the Tiguan forum and links to several published first drive reviews.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

KurtK said:


> What did you think of it?


I'll try and keep all the reviews/test drive impressions in one place, but here is a link to my thoughts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8417218-2018-Tiguan&p=106648282#post106648282


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

greggmischenko said:


> I'll try and keep all the reviews/test drive impressions in one place, but here is a link to my thoughts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8417218-2018-Tiguan&p=106648282#post106648282


Thanks! I read your review and found it very helpful. I wasn't that interested in trading up from our current 2014 SEL but reading your review and others in the thread reinforced the decision to hang on to what I've got.


----------

